# Solved: Roll Back AMD Grahpics Drivers



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Has anyone rolled back their AMD Catalyst suite software/drivers to a previous version? I've Googled until my fingers were ready to fall off, and I can't find solid instructions for this. Do I roll back in device manager? Uninstall the AMD Catalyst Manager? Just reinstall the previous version?

The Catalyst suite is not just a driver, so I don't think this can be done through the Windows device manager interface.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I would just uninstall and run driver cleaner then install whatever ver you want. Note if you have an amd chipset board be careful when uninstalling since if you select uninstall ALL ati software, it uninstalls the chipset drivers as well. If you have an intel chipset board, disregard.

I never use the CCC rather I just install the stand alone driver for ati/amd cards.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Uninstall and reinstall OR use System Restore.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you're not rolling back too far so that the control center is not compatible, you can just do it in Device Manager. There have been times when I have just installed the ATI drivers and none of the other junk that comes with them. People who don't game or would ever need to make any settings changes don't need the Catalyst Control Center or any of the other extras.

Especially if you are not sure if the roll-back will help, or you have more than one to try, I'd just roll back the drivers in Device Manager. If you get the results you want, then you can change the version of CCC only if you need to. But they don't really change CCC that much or that often, so it is likely to be compatible, anyway.

Rolling back has worked perfectly when I have used it, though never on ATI.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I no longer buy ATI-based video cards because I have better success with NVIDIA-based video cards.

Whether I'm using ATI or NVIDIA, the display driver is all that I install.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

flavallee said:


> I no longer buy ATI-based video cards because I have better success with NVIDIA-based video cards.
> 
> Whether I'm using ATI or NVIDIA, the display driver is all that I install.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


That is really the best idea until you find that you actually need any of the other stuff. The Windows Update drivers are basic and usually work well.

But sometimes, especially with network cards, the bare drivers are hard to find. I've extracted installers to find the drivers before to avoid adding all the unneeded network control junk they add.

I've never extracted an NVidia driver (the bare ATI ones can be found in the ATI folder after the full file extracts), but I suspect that the real NVidia drivers, like the ATI ones, are just a few kb's and the rest of the ~40 MB file is extras.

I've only rarely used CCC when a new game didn't work, and never used that monstrosity that is installed for command-line control of the driver. I have never used it even once.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Since I already install the Catalyst suite, the advice to never install it doesn't help much.

Anyone have advice on how to remove it and roll back the driver? I uninstalled the Catalyst Suite components with Add/Remove Programs, but it didn't remove or roll back the driver. The option to roll back is grayed out in Device Manager, so that's not an option either.

The driver was updated too long ago to use System Restore, so that's not going to work either.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If it's grayed out, there may not be one to roll back to.

Is this a driver that you installed? If so, did you uninstall the previous one, and maybe check the box in Device Manager to remove the software, or use a cleaner, or remove the previous driver completely some other way?

You may need to completely uninstall this one and then install the older one.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Have you used driver cleaner? That will remove all traces of the ati driver. Then install whatever version you want. Amd/ati maintains a driver archive back quite a few years. I think the 8.1 drivers are still available on their site.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There's often another entry in Add/Remove for ATI that's called the "ATI Uninstall Tool" that is a tool that uninstalls everything ATI on a machine. If you have other ATI entries, try those, too.

Otherwise, Driver Cleaner or possibly App Remover should help. Or ATI Uninstall Tool. Or Phyxion Driver Sweeper.

The ATI uninstall command line is:

C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\UninstallAll\AtiCimUn.exe


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I uninstalled the adapter through Device Manager, and when I restarted, Windows installed an older driver from Microsoft.

As it turns out, that wasn't my problem. 

I don't mind the Catalyst Suite. I like the features it offers for dual monitors. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------

